# New Olights



## Ryp (Jan 11, 2014)

I apologize if this is not new, but I could not find another thread about them.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm looking forward to that R26


----------



## ven (Jan 11, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I'm looking forward to that R26



+1 

i really like the look of that


----------



## tatteredmidnight (Jan 11, 2014)

Something is up with the numbers for the R26, how can it have the same candela as the SR95 but only 210 meters of throw instead of 720 meters. One of those has to be an error no?

-- Adam


----------



## Ryp (Jan 11, 2014)

tatteredmidnight said:


> Something is up with the numbers for the R26, how can it have the same candela as the SR95 but only 210 meters of throw instead of 720 meters. One of those has to be an error no?
> 
> -- Adam



The lux is clearly an error.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 11, 2014)

Dat SR Mini...


LOL no reflector at all? That basically means it's not going to be good as an emergency ceiling bounce light. It looks like it will basically be shooting light out at a right angle lol. Crazy.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I'm looking forward to that R26



if its the 1250 lumens written about great ! 

not so great if its the 800 lumens advertised :-(

i really fancy the mini sr. not sure why though


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ryp said:


> The lux is clearly an error.


It looks like an error indeed but 210m of range suggests around 10klux/1m. Quite floody.


martinaee said:


> Dat SR Mini...
> 
> 
> LOL no reflector at all? That basically means it's not going to be good as an emergency ceiling bounce light. It looks like it will basically be shooting light out at a right angle lol. Crazy.


It looks like it has triple optics. 14,4klux/1m from 2600lm means it's still very very floody.


----------



## tonkem (Jan 12, 2014)

Looking forward to more information on the SR52. Perhaps it will not require a battery carrier, similar to the Zebralight S6330. I prefer one less piece to lose.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 15, 2014)

SR Mini


----------



## tonkem (Jan 15, 2014)

NICE! 



kj2 said:


> SR Mini


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 15, 2014)

the nails right ? 

yep that is one dam nice light, can it really only throw 14thou ? madness !


----------



## Ryp (Feb 26, 2014)

The R40 is on Olight's website now.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 26, 2014)

Man... That new SR Mini is sweet. It's like the opposite of the upcoming Fenix TK61 and Olight SR52. Should make a giant wall of light in front of you and taper off into the distance.


----------



## AmperSand (Feb 26, 2014)

kj2 said:


> SR Mini




They couldn't afford an 'E' ?


----------



## Ryp (Feb 26, 2014)

AmperSand said:


> They couldn't afford an 'E' ?



Haha, good eye.


----------



## JulianP (Feb 27, 2014)

AmperSand said:


> They couldn't afford an 'E' ?


It's a new flashlight component called a surfac. Soon all competitors will include one in their 2014 models. It is hot!

BTW Did you notice the surfac nail polish?


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2014)

:laughing: like it

reg nails,iirc the lady from olight had green nails In the video.....presume her hand holding the light or kj2 has some explaining :naughty:

:laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2014)

ven said:


> :laughing: like it
> 
> reg nails,iirc the lady from olight had green nails In the video.....presume her hand holding the light or kj2 has some explaining :naughty:
> 
> :laughing:



Wasn't my hand  Do wish it was my light


----------



## Fugu75 (Feb 27, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Wasn't my hand  Do wish it was my light




..and now my evening tea is all over imac screen. thanks.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fugu75 said:


> ..and now my evening tea is all over imac screen. thanks.



Every day should end with a laugh


----------



## wjv (Feb 27, 2014)

if you google: voodootactical olight 2014 catalogue

you can find a link to the Olight 2014 products catalog with all the detailed specs


----------



## Ryp (Feb 27, 2014)

wjv said:


> if you google: voodootactical olight 2014 catalogue
> 
> you can find a link to the Olight 2014 products catalog with all the detailed specs



...Or you could just go to Olight's website.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll stick with my original M20 Warrior. Overall, not very impressed with the latest offerings.


----------



## moldyoldy (Mar 1, 2014)

Initially I was very interested in the R40 that supposedly takes a 26650 cell. then I started wondering why the 26650 cell was shipped with the R40. The R40 uses the same custom 26650 as the S80, namely a 26650 with two contact rings on the base to allow charging from the base. I wonder if the R40 will function with a normal 26650 cell? I am slowly warming up to in-light charging, but not at the expense of a custom cell.

The SR Mini is also interesting - compact with a lot of light. The usual 3-5min step-down does not bother me since I simply switch thru/back to the highest output if needed.


----------



## ven (Mar 2, 2014)

Just noticed banggood has the R40 seeker in now,in your money $82

Think in a month or 2 i may get one for a truck edc,i have some 26650 cells spare,it is rechargeable so ideal in truck from a personal level...........imho too good for that if not used BUT it wont be when the **** hits the fan!!!


New olight cells too............well priced as well:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2014)

moldyoldy said:


> Initially I was very interested in the R40 that supposedly takes a 26650 cell. then I started wondering why the 26650 cell was shipped with the R40. The R40 uses the same custom 26650 as the S80, namely a 26650 with two contact rings on the base to allow charging from the base. I wonder if the R40 will function with a normal 26650 cell? I am slowly warming up to in-light charging, but not at the expense of a custom cell.





ven said:


> Think in a month or 2 i may get one for a truck edc,i have some 26650 cells spare,it is rechargeable so ideal in truck from a personal level....



But if it uses a custom-cell, you can't charge your own 26650 cells.


----------



## ven (Mar 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> But if it uses a custom-cell, you can't charge your own 26650 cells.




Excellent point,i presumed as the cell does not come with light it would be a "standard" 26650,looking into it,and looking at tail cap you look very much in the right:thumbsup: looking at the 2 pins..............and olight have also released the 26650 cell with the base (neg) to suit the requirements.The cell is around £10 which is not bad imo but adds to the cost and as you said does not now fully meet my needs regarding my other 2x26650 cells

Thank you for pointing that out:thumbsup:


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 2, 2014)

Does it use a custom cell? I'd expect to have the same 266650 cell as the recent FourSevens lights.


----------



## moldyoldy (Mar 2, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Does it use a custom cell? I'd expect to have the same 266650 cell as the recent FourSevens lights.



Unfortunately, the same 26650 custom cell for the R40 is also used in the S80. Look at Selfbuilt's review of the S80. The base of that 26650 is clearly different than standard. I also asked a couple vendors the same question - The R40 uses a very non-standard 26650. :sigh: Therefore the R40 was instantly dropped from my buy list!


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 2, 2014)

moldyoldy said:


> Unfortunately, the same 26650 custom cell for the R40 is also used in the S80. Look at Selfbuilt's review of the S80. The base of that 26650 is clearly different than standard. I also asked a couple vendors the same question - The R40 uses a very non-standard 26650. :sigh: Therefore the R40 was instantly dropped from my buy list!



i really hope the r26 does not do something stupid like this ....


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 2, 2014)

moldyoldy said:


> Unfortunately, the same 26650 custom cell for the R40 is also used in the S80. Look at Selfbuilt's review of the S80. The base of that 26650 is clearly different than standard. I also asked a couple vendors the same question - The R40 uses a very non-standard 26650. :sigh: Therefore the R40 was instantly dropped from my buy list!



Thanks for the info! Good to know.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2014)

kj2 said:


> SR Mini




"Great leaping lumens, Batman. How did The Joker get his hands on the only pre-production model!?"


----------



## kj2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Olight just mentioned they are busy writing text about a light, that isn't in the 2014 catalog.


----------



## ven (Mar 5, 2014)

Must admit,so far out of the new 2014 lights,olight has more of my interest,closely followed by armytek............


----------



## HelzBelz (Mar 6, 2014)

Anybody get the R40 yet?


----------



## hikingman (Mar 6, 2014)

The SR Mini looks just like the SR52 but without big reflector and a "Mule" like head instead.

Dave


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

He says, the SR Mini comes in April.


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

Olight i am really starting to love,the m20 yes just m20 i love a lot,simple,well made..........did i say i love it :laughing:

So i want more light,definitely with an O before it:thumbsup:

I have always liked the SR51,just looks a great light,now the SR52 appeals even more as newer version........whats not to like.

So being honest i will wait for vinh,i think it will make a great light awesome sr52vn..............:twothumbs i am there already :laughing:

Sorry on digression here........I keep pondering still over the m22 kit,really looks spot on,just got to point that i have lots of single 18650 lights thats holding me back.

So sr52 is on my list,not sure on r40,but for cost wise its an option still for a truck edc even though i am not over happy with the "special" 26650 cell required..........

I can see a couple of new olights being added to my collection this year


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 8, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Olight just mentioned they are busy writing text about a light, that isn't in the 2014 catalog.



well a new m30 would be nice 
and a MT G2 sr52 and or mini.


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Olight just mentioned they are busy writing text about a light, that isn't in the 2014 catalog.



Sounds interesting! 
Can you please give a link to where that is mentioned? I´ve missed that part.:thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 9, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Sounds interesting!
> Can you please give a link to where that is mentioned? I´ve missed that part.:thinking:


https://www.facebook.com/olightworld
They written it on 5th of March.


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/olightworld
> They written it on 5th of March.



Thank´s for the link,KJ2!

Let´s hope that Olight will release info about this upcoming product soon. Olight does not clarify if it´s a new flashlight or if it´s something else(like a new charger ), but let´s hope it´s a new flashlight.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2014)

Product teaser from Olight. Posted on their Instagram account.


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 10, 2014)

It´s hard to tell the dimensions of this light,but by judging from the picture the light looks exactly like a S20-L2?:thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> It´s hard to tell the dimensions of this light,but by judging from the picture the light looks exactly like a S20-L2?:thinking:


Had the same thought :laughing: Let's see what it will be...


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Had the same thought :laughing: Let's see what it will be...



This is exiting! One can not tell from the picture if it has a sideswitch or a tailswitch or other details,but a guess is that it could be a big brother to the S20-L2. Basically the same light but with a larger head/reflector and increased output?


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 10, 2014)

i was just thinking, we need another xm l light. brill. :sleepy:


----------



## madfordiving (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the SR 51. I might have to get the SR52 as well


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 11, 2014)

Olight R40 Seeker

Awesome light!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 11, 2014)

ernsanada said:


> Olight R40 Seeker
> 
> Awesome light!



Thanks for the photos. Great looking light. May pick it up


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 11, 2014)

The R40 looks like a great light! I look forward to read a review about it!

However, the R40 is in the Olight 2014 catalog, so it can not be the new product that Olight is saying they are writing specs and bullet points for. 

At Olights Facebook site, someone guessed that the new product could be a charger and cells, which Olight denied but said that was a solid guess. I interprets that answer to that the new product maybe is not a flashlight after all?:thinking:


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks a great light,thanks for posting,its well priced imho too

Just a shame you have to spend another $15 on the cell..........

Personally i would prefer the package,as in just the one price all in as you need that cell anyway,seems a bit pointless unless i am missing something and the cells are used in existing olight flashlights..........

Other than that:twothumbs


----------



## MBentz (Mar 11, 2014)

ven said:


> Looks a great light,thanks for posting,its well priced imho too
> 
> Just a shame you have to spend another $15 on the cell..........
> 
> ...



So you have a problem with almost every flashlight sold? Or is it because the 26650 isn't as widely used? Or is your point flying completely over my head?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Olight just posted this on FB.

" Olight is proud to announce the ST25 Baton- the next evolution of our extremely popular and versatile S Series. This light introduces the Stealth tailcap for on/off switching without the loud click of traditional tailcaps. A large, smooth section of the body also allows for a quick release and return to the multi-positional pocket clip. Powered by 2 AAs, this light will be available from select dealers in April."


----------



## Ryp (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks interesting, not a huge fan of the design though. I prefer the look of the S15 with an extender.


----------



## ven (Mar 21, 2014)

MBentz said:


> So you have a problem with almost every flashlight sold? Or is it because the 26650 isn't as widely used? Or is your point flying completely over my head?




I have 3x 26650 cells,you need the special olight 26650 cell for the light to charge the 26650 cell in house,so yes i have a small gripe with this light.
Having to buy the cell separate for a start instead of a package deal sort of annoys me a little.........just me thats all.

The idea was a truck light,charge it via usb so all contained and no need to remove cell etc.Just its more the principle,its £52 which is around $80,but then another $15 on the cell............maybe i am just being finicky :laughing: i know $15 is not end of the world........

Since then i have found you can use standard 26650 cells of which i have 2 mnke spare IMR 26650s(use my kinoko in my x3vn for 9.6A).

So no biggie tbh,just me being fussy:thumbsup: but using my spare cells wont allow me to charge in light..........

So jury still out yet


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 21, 2014)

KJ2, thank´s for the picture! 

Looks like a good light, but i let it pass. I still find my both S20 lights unsurpassed in the S Series. The stealth tailcap design sounds interesting though.


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 22, 2014)

ill take a st25 ! 
stealth tailcap ? would that be magnetic like a scorpion ? or some sort of piston ?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just seeing at HKe, that the Olight SR51 got a update to XM-L2.
High Mode: 1080 Lumens / 110mins 
Low Mode: 250 Lumens / 10hrs 
Strobe: 1080 Lumens / 10 Hz / 3hrs 
Max 1080lumens (OTF), 750meters long throw


----------



## Ryp (Mar 25, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Just seeing at HKe, that the Olight SR51 got a update to XM-L2.
> High Mode: 1080 Lumens / 110mins
> Low Mode: 250 Lumens / 10hrs
> Strobe: 1080 Lumens / 10 Hz / 3hrs
> Max 1080lumens (OTF), 750meters long throw



What's the point of the SR52 now?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryp said:


> What's the point of the SR52 now?


Battery-format is different and the SR52 has 3 modes instead of two.
But indeed, the difference are minimal.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 25, 2014)

But both use three 18650s.


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryp said:


> What's the point of the SR52 now?



I wonder if it´s just a typo. According to the data at Olights website the SR51 still has the old XM-L U2 diod. I thought that the SR52 was an upgraded and improved version,and was going to replace the SR51(discontinue the SR51). Otherwise if the SR51 has indeed been upgraded, then me to wonder what´s the point with the SR52 being build, since the differences between them are so small?:thinking:


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2014)

Unless just an idea to clear old stock with upgrade LED but agree very odd,maybe count on peeps not knowing and sell off existing supplies.............

Or just a typo :laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryp said:


> But both use three 18650s.


No. SR51 uses 2* 18650



ven said:


> Unless just an idea to clear old stock with upgrade LED but agree very odd,maybe count on peeps not knowing and sell off existing supplies.............
> 
> Or just a typo :laughing:



It's listed under 'new arrivals'. So won't expect a typo.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 25, 2014)

kj2 said:


> No. SR51 uses 2* 18650



No it doesn't, that's a typo on Olight's website. "6x CR123A or 2x 18650"


----------



## kj2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryp said:


> But both use three 18650s.





Ryp said:


> No it doesn't, that's a typo on Olight's website. "6x CR123A or 2x 18650"



You stated both uses 3*18650.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 25, 2014)

I did state that but you said it uses two, so I found the typo on Olight's website to show you "6x CR123A or 2x 18650".


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 26, 2014)

The info about the SR51 that i found says that it can be run on 6xCR123 batteries using the standard battery magazine and 2x 18650 using the optional battery magazine. 

The SR52 can be run on 6x123 batteries or 3x18650 batteries according to Olights website. In Going Gears video from the shot show, Tiffany also says that the SR52 can be run on 3x18650 batteries.

Regarding the possible upgrade of the SR51 to XM-L2 diod, i´ve asked Olight about this. I hope to receive more info regarding if it´s correct or not.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 26, 2014)

My bad, I just watched Going Gear's video on the SR51 and indeed it can run on either three CR123As or two 18650s. I always assume a light that takes both would have half as many 18650s as CR123As.


----------



## tatteredmidnight (Mar 28, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> The info about the SR51 that i found says that it can be run on 6xCR123 batteries using the standard battery magazine and 2x 18650 using the optional battery magazine.
> 
> The SR52 can be run on 6x123 batteries or 3x18650 batteries according to Olights website. In Going Gears video from the shot show, Tiffany also says that the SR52 can be run on 3x18650 batteries.
> 
> Regarding the possible upgrade of the SR51 to XM-L2 diod, i´ve asked Olight about this. I hope to receive more info regarding if it´s correct or not.



I swapped a de-domed XM-L2 into my SR-51, it was a pretty strait forward operation.

-- Adam


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 29, 2014)

tatteredmidnight said:


> I swapped a de-domed XM-L2 into my SR-51, it was a pretty strait forward operation.
> 
> -- Adam



Sounds good!

Btw,i have not heard from Olight yet regarding if the upgrade of the SR51 to XM-L2 is correct or not.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 30, 2014)

Charger


----------



## Rat6P (Apr 4, 2014)

Can the ST25 do momentary on from the tail cap? Any one know?


----------



## Ryp (Apr 4, 2014)

Rat6P said:


> Can the ST25 do momentary on from the tail cap? Any one know?



No, it's a reverse clicky.


----------



## hivoltage (Apr 5, 2014)

The R40 does not come with a battery? That would be a bummer as I have one on the way.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 5, 2014)

hivoltage said:


> The R40 does not come with a battery? That would be a bummer as I have one on the way.


It does come with a battery.


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> It does come with a battery.



Is this a recent change as this was part of the reason I was a little out off.....


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2014)

ven said:


> Is this a recent change as this was part of the reason I was a little out off.....



When i had seen the adv for it it was light and cell separate about a month or so back.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 11, 2014)

Today I visited the Olight distributor here in the Netherlands, talked a bit about Olight lights and took a printed 2014 catalog.
I compared it with the pdf-catalog Olight posted earlier and I noticed, that the R26 Falcon isn't in the printed catalog.
Wonder if it got cancelled, so will contact Olight about this.


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Today I visited the Olight distributor here in the Netherlands, talked a bit about Olight lights and took a printed 2014 catalog.
> I compared it with the pdf-catalog Olight posted earlier and I noticed, that the R26 Falcon isn't in the printed catalog.
> Wonder if it got cancelled, so will contact Olight about this.




That is bad news and a bad decision if true,that was probably my most wanted olight the r26 along with the sr52


----------



## hivoltage (Apr 12, 2014)

I just received the R40 Seeker, and it does come with a battery. Perfect size, bright, I love it!!


----------



## Ryp (Apr 12, 2014)

hivoltage said:


> I just received the R40 Seeker, and it does come with a battery. Perfect size, bright, I love it!!



What, it does? I want one now.


----------



## NorthernStar (Apr 13, 2014)

Regarding the SR51 Olight says that they are doing a small release of the left over SR51 bodies with an upgrade to XM-L2 diode.After that it will be discontinued in favor for the SR52. Further info regarding the upgraded SR51 specs and availability is not available yet, but it will be soon.


----------



## gopajti (Apr 13, 2014)

del..


----------



## kj2 (Apr 14, 2014)

ven said:


> That is bad news and a bad decision if true,that was probably my most wanted olight the r26 along with the sr52


Got answer back from Olight. The R26 is currently cancelled.


----------



## newbie66 (May 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Got answer back from Olight. The R26 is currently cancelled.



I wonder why it got cancelled... Is it because they have something better? One can only hope...


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> I wonder why it got cancelled... Is it because they have something better? One can only hope...



Have send an email, if they can explain why. Hope CS can answer it.


----------



## newbie66 (May 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have send an email, if they can explain why. Hope CS can answer it.



Hmm... They had better!


----------



## ven (May 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Got answer back from Olight. The R26 is currently cancelled.




:thinking: i would love to know a little behind the scenes and real reasons why..........

I know for sure the r26 out of all the new olights was the one that made me think very  and wanted.......

I am sure they would read feedback on here,researching etc at times too,iirc quite a few pointed that light out over the others when the catalogue was released.

Very disappointing..........:sigh:


----------



## zs&tas (May 16, 2014)

^ second that ^
OLIGHT are you listening ?


----------



## kj2 (May 29, 2014)

ven said:


> :thinking: i would love to know a little behind the scenes and real reasons why..........
> 
> I know for sure the r26 out of all the new olights was the one that made me think very  and wanted.......
> 
> ...


Have emailed Olight two weeks ago, but still no answer. Will try to get an answer from Olight via Marketplace.


----------



## ven (May 29, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have emailed Olight two weeks ago, but still no answer. Will try to get an answer from Olight via Marketplace.



Thank you for the update kj2.................again disappointing regarding oilight:sigh: communication does not seem a strong point with some brands:thinking:


----------



## Mongoose01 (May 29, 2014)

HelzBelz said:


> Anybody get the R40 yet?



I have the R40 and love it. Have a spare battery as well. Very comparable to my expensive M6LT Surefire.


----------



## GoingGear.com (May 29, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have emailed Olight two weeks ago, but still no answer. Will try to get an answer from Olight via Marketplace.


 I confirmed with Olight that the project has not been canceled. The light will probably change in appearance and name, but they are still planning on making it. They are shooting for a release in the next couple of months.


----------



## kj2 (May 30, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> I confirmed with Olight that the project has not been canceled. The light will probably change in appearance and name, but they are still planning on making it. They are shooting for a release in the next couple of months.



Thanks


----------

